# [Problem] Eve Online



## Sharidan (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute

Ich hab mit meinem EvE Online ein sehr nerviges Problem. 
Wollte es wie gestern auch mal starten und da meldet er mir das eine neue Version gibt und ich Updaten muss. Gesagt geht, er ladet das Update runter, startet den Installer und macht das Update, doch dann passiert nix mehr.
Starte ich Eve Online nochmal, will er WIEDER updaten und das spiel könnten wir stunden lang wiederholen.

Gleiche Problem hatte ich gestern auch schon, habe dann die Repair.exe gestartet, der Updatet mir auch mein Eve und sobald er fertig ist kann ich mich auch einloggen usw.
Ich habe nicht wirklich viel Lust das jedesmal zu machen wenn ich Spielen möchte.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal das Problem gehabt und hat evtl. ne andere Idee als komplett neu zu Installieren ? 

LG
Chris


----------



## XT1024 (6. Juni 2013)

Ne so ein Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
Hast du es mit oder ohne Steam gestartet? Mit Steam hatte ich jedenfalls damals häufiger Probleme und habe es mir schnell abgewöhnt.


----------



## Sharidan (6. Juni 2013)

Also ich starte Eve Online immer über ne Verknüpfung in meinem Games Ordner. Ob es da jetzt auf Steam reagiert oder nicht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt net.
Steam rennt bei mir sowieso immer im Hintergrund mit. 

Werde es aber mal mit der Eve.exe alleine Problieren und schauen was passiert. Ohne das ich über den Luncher gehe.

[EDIT]

So, eben mal Steam Beendet und nur via Eve.exe gestarte, ergebnis gleich Null. Versteh ich net, hatte nie Probleme und jetzt auf einmal -.- 
Platz auf der Partition ist auch mehr als genug vorhanden ( 20GB )


----------

